# Male vs Female



## NunoT (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello everybody

I have just been blessed with the possibility of having a golden retriever but i have to chose between a male or a female.

What is the diference?? Can you help me????

I know that the males are more expensive. Why is that?

Thanks in advance.

NT


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Are these puppies or are you rescuing?? I've got male and female and it's pretty much the same as far as I'm concerned - there's a saying - "females love you, males are IN love with you" which I find pretty true. My males have always been a little more close bonded with me, but, either sex love you to death and will be velcro dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There have been other threads on this but to save you the search it is usually summed up in general that Males are more "Love You, Love You" and females tend to be more "Love Me, Love Me". Males also tend to grow slightly larger and in my opinion a little goofier (a good thing in my book)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am not sure where the more expensive part comes in. I agree with the others pretty much on the love vs love you thing.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea why males would be more. I don't think that is true....
I have never had a female dog, always males. I really can't compare. Maybe someday I will have a female. For now, all BOYZ!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

First, there really should be no difference in price between males and females. Most reputable breeders do not charge more for one or the other. It's interesting to me that you say males are more - most often, BYB's and puppy millers charge more for females - their skewed thinking being that "you can make more off 'em".
Anyway, here's my take on male vs female, at least in Goldens, and most Sporting Dogs in general. Don't get me wrong, I ADORE my girls,. But, if push came to shove and I were allowed to only have one I (and I'd go down fighting ) it would likely be a boy. Because, girls say "Love me love me love me" and boys say "I love you I love you I love you" !
Congratulations on choosing a Golden - it IS the best choice!




NunoT said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have just been blessed with the possibility of having a golden retriever but i have to chose between a male or a female.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm...why are you being charged more for a male? That is a potential red flag in my opinion b/c the only reason I can see a breeder charging more is that they think you could stud the dog out and make money. A breeder that would sell a non-breeder a dog for stud is a no-go in my opinion. But, maybe I'm misunderstanding something?

Males and females are both fabulous, it's personal preference. I have a male and I am a bit partial to them, but in the future I'd love to have one of each.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

NunoT said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have just been blessed with the possibility of having a golden retriever but i have to chose between a male or a female.
> 
> ...


One has a pee pee that hangs down.............LOL!!! Seriously though, I LOVE my male Golden!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> First, there really should be no difference in price between males and females. Most reputable breeders do not charge more for one or the other. It's interesting to me that you say males are more - most often, BYB's and puppy millers charge more for females - their skewed thinking being that "you can make more off 'em".
> Anyway, here's my take on male vs female, at least in Goldens, and most Sporting Dogs in general. Don't get me wrong, I ADORE my girls,. But, if push came to shove and I were allowed to only have one I (and I'd go down fighting ) it would likely be a boy. Because, girls say "Love me love me love me" and boys say "I love you I love you I love you" !
> Congratulations on choosing a Golden - it IS the best choice!


You and I posted at exactly the same time and I'm glad you said what you said b/c that's what I was thinking.

Can you tell us more about this breeder?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

we have all boys here... and wouldnt change it!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

My golden must be strange (or dominant) because he's always demanding attention...he's of the "Love me, love me" variety.

Other differences? Do you want your grass to stay alive or your shrubs?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

tintallie said:


> My golden must be strange (or dominant) because he's always demanding attention...he's of the "Love me, love me" variety.
> 
> Other differences? Do you want your grass to stay alive or your shrubs?


 
LOL Good question!!!!!!! Though with training they will use the dirt areas around the trees. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been told the same thing as many other members have pointed out. Males are your velcro dogs and females tend to be a tad more aloof. But in my opinion, ya can't go wrong with either.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> LOL Good question!!!!!!! Though with training they will use the dirt areas around the trees. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Wiggles squats and lifts his leg so he kills both! hahah :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Males also tend to more be "flashier looking".


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I love my boy--though I would consider a girl at some point in the future. Wrigley is definitely a velcro dog and is very insistent (via nose nudging, climbing on my lap or putting his chin on my knee) on his daily "petting sessions". I'm not sure, but I think I've spoiled him...:uhoh:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I have both. I cant really say that one has been more expensive than the other. My male is very love you love you....my female a bit(only a bit) more aloof and wants me love on her! Both follow us around the house like we might vanish into thin air....lol If I had to chose.. I honestly don't know.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I ADORE big blocky male goldens...and finally got one. Her name is RUthie! LOL! Seriously - my male is 55 lbs and fine boned, while my female is a hulking mass!! I love them both - but if I had my way it would be the bigger the better!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We got to play with the puppies for several days, and one kept coming back to me -- my boy Thor. All the puppies were cute, but he wanted me, so he's mine, now. I'd go for whichever one of the pups responded to you. If everything was equal, then I'd pick the male. I've heard the price would be the same, or the female would be more, never the male.


----------



## NunoT (Jul 10, 2007)

First of all i would like to thank you all for your responses.

And the winner is .... (drum roll)

A FEMALE. 

Why? I don't know but i chose a girl.

As for the price, well it's common in Portugal for both sex's to have different prices. No big deal. The breeder has been active for 6 generations and provides lop, etc.

I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I MUCH prefer male dogs as pets in all breeds. We only got Keira because Courtney thinks male dogs "bits" are ugly. LOL And she's a stubborn little wench (Keira, not Courtney haha).


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Boys rule, and chicks drool!!


----------



## fors227 (Apr 8, 2007)

My Golden Retriever, Jake, is male, and my Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix, Laine, is female. Jake is only 5 1/2 months old, so of course, he's my shadow. Laine is pushing 12 years old. Laine is my rescue, and was past the puppy stage when I got her, but she's been a "velcro dog" since the day I brought her home. She's very arthritic now, has her good days and her bad days. On her bad days, she pretty much just sleeps and I put her in my bedroom and close the door unless Jake's in his kennel so he won't bug her to pieces. On her good days, I have two large furballs glued to me wherever to go. Jake seems to have kind of given her a new lease on life, and when she's feeling good, there's a lot of playing going on. But it's always going on in whatever room I'm in! I love it, though. I honestly can't say whether I prefer a male or a female.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I always imagined myself with a male dog for some reason! I have no idea why! The names I had in my mind were always boys names, and when we started looking around for pups we always specified male.
My grandparents have always had females and are against males since they think they're "untrustworthy" around kids, but I've also heard the opposite, that females can get snappy with kids. I personally believe it depends on the dog!


----------



## HarrisHarry (Jul 11, 2007)

*You Couldn't Be More Right*



sharlin said:


> Are these puppies or are you rescuing?? I've got male and female and it's pretty much the same as far as I'm concerned - there's a saying - "females love you, males are IN love with you" which I find pretty true. My males have always been a little more close bonded with me, but, either sex love you to death and will be velcro dogs.


 

I agree with what sharlin said. I've noticed in my experience that the females will love you unconditionally but give them a toy to play with and between you and the toy, usually the toy will gain their undivided attention not you. With males, I truly believe nothing makes them happier than getting a head rub, playing kissy face what ever you want to call it, the males I think are more focused on their _Human_ than their toys.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I MUCH prefer male dogs as pets in all breeds. We only got Keira because Courtney thinks male dogs "bits" are ugly. LOL And she's a stubborn little wench (Keira, not Courtney haha).


Bah! With all that feathering, you can barely tell what Wiggles is and his bits are hanging out in the open! SO MANY people mistake him for a female because he is on the short side 21.5" at the withers and 63lbs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree... I told her she's a dork for that!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I MUCH prefer male dogs as pets in all breeds. We only got Keira because Courtney thinks male dogs "bits" are ugly. LOL And she's a stubborn little wench (Keira, not Courtney haha).


 
That is funny. My three little human girls have just noticed that Brady is maturing. They have been horrified. When they first noticed his "bits", you should have heard them screaming in horror, "Mommy, something is wrong with Brady!" I thought he had gotten hurt.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Now if you had a short haired breed, Boxer, Rottweiler, Weimeraner, etc...you can see the bits in all its full glory...Courtney could object to that...


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Strange I feel the opposite as most. I've had 3 male labs and now I have my Daisy girl. I find Daisy to be the clingiest of the bunch. Maybe it's her rescue background but she is constantly at your side whether inside or out. My male labs all had much more curiosity outside and would occasionally "take off" on their own. No big deal as we lived in the country. However Daisy won't go 20 yards away from you and if you turn and go the other way she'll bolt right back to you. I also enjoy the fact that she's 65 lbs instead of my last 100 lb chocolate. I'll be getting females from here on out I would say but as all have said you can't go wrong either way and every dog male or female has their own personality.


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

Good luck with your Golden. In my opinion they are wonderful dogs. I guess the preference in my mind would be what would you want. Over the years, my husband and I have had both male and female Goldens. Goldens are a wonderful loving breed and we have enjoyed them. Our new baby - Remi - is a male. Our Cody (now at Rainbow Bridge) was a male. Both of these fellas are very loving, very obedient and very trainable. YEARS ago when I was married to my ex, we had Taffy a female. She was a bit on the honary side (but so was my ex!) and my ex got her in the settlement, so I do not know how she was as she got older - she had to be put down for hip displaysia. 

Ruth


----------

